# Best Agility Books/DVDs?



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought I would start a thread where people can recommend their favorite learning tools. There is so much JUNK out there that it is hard to know where to invest your time and money. Classes and privates are great, but sometimes it is nice to be able to learn on your own too. 

My favorite foundation book is: Agility Right from the Start http://www.agilityrightfromthestart.com/

I think that this should be on everyone's shelf.

Also, I just watched Dial Up the Distance by Kristy Netzer 
https://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_id=2569

This is maybe the most watchable and information packed DVD I have ever seen. It covers all of the main handling moves. While the emphasis is on distance handling, absolutely everything she does can be used up close as well. Really good set of DVDs and very affordable. I do not agree with everything she does, but I learned a lot of things that I am going to use from now on. Worth it.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Thought I would bump this thread since I was just doing a search on the same thing. I decided to try out the bowwowflix membership and there is a lot on there, so I would also love to hear your favorite stuff and favorite trainers.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

You have to watch Mike Ellis in "Finishing Work." I thought it was really, really interesting. 

I love Suzanne Clothier--Arousal, Anxiety and Fear DVD.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

trainingjunkie said:


> You have to watch Mike Ellis in "Finishing Work." I thought it was really, really interesting.
> 
> *I love Suzanne Clothier--Arousal, Anxiety and Fear DVD.*


That sounds like a good one for Mia.


----------

